# Anna Nicole smith



## mat2k_hill (May 13, 2006)

any1 got any good pics of her post fat?


----------



## Totmacher (May 13, 2006)

You mean after the fat  (for those who're checking I count smilies as punctuation) I guess www.trimspa.com is a good place to start.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 13, 2006)

http://lardbiscuit.com/anna.html


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 14, 2006)

Never really saw her appeal fat or thin.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 14, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 14, 2006)

Seriously...to hell with her. Former Lane Bryant model or not, I refuse to acknowledge ANY suggestion that she was on the front line for fat acceptance at any given time. She's a fucking slob and an embarassment to women everywhere, fat or thin.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 14, 2006)

Could anyone actually sit through an episode of her awful series?


----------



## shy guy (May 14, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Seriously...to hell with her. Former Lane Bryant model or not, I refuse to acknowledge ANY suggestion that she was on the front line for fat acceptance at any given time. She's a fucking slob and an embarassment to women everywhere, fat or thin.


Right on brother!!!! I couldn't agree with you more


----------



## shy guy (May 14, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Could anyone actually sit through an episode of her awful series?


Once or twice but I never could wach the how thing it made me SICK!!!! ...I also felt really sorry for her son to...later


----------



## 1300 Class (May 14, 2006)

Poor fellow indeed.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 14, 2006)

Okay. She's dumb. On the other hand, you have to admit she's hot. Honestly, I think she's been pretty mistreated by the media because she's not quite bright enough to fend for herself.


----------



## upender (May 14, 2006)

I agree....of course, if she ever does get her hands on that eighty million bucks, she can pay someone to do her thinking for her.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 14, 2006)

I don't think she's as dumb as everyone thinks she is. She was smart enough to convince a 90 year old billionaire to marry her and leave her millions in his will. She was smart enough to get her own TV show. She was smart enough to make a million dollar deal with TrimSpa. And if she didn't really think of all those things on her own she was still smart enough to hire or befriend someone who would. I don't think dear old Anna is all that savvy...but dumb? 

Just a thought.....


----------



## Totmacher (May 14, 2006)

I, personally, don't believe it takes much intelligence to leverage an old man's libido or allow your image to be exploited by unscrupulous advertising agencies and it's obvious she's not a strong political figure, but I still think she was fun to look at. That's the issue here: Could you look at a good picture or a vid , possibly muted, and not recognize some form of physical attractiveness?


----------



## Pearlover90000 (May 14, 2006)

I Agree with you 100% Nancy.

She has got some smarts to get where she's gotten.

She's created and Empire for herself; even though she has questionalble judgement.

PL










NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't think she's as dumb as everyone thinks she is. She was smart enough to convince a 90 year old billionaire to marry her and leave her millions in his will. She was smart enough to get her own TV show. She was smart enough to make a million dollar deal with TrimSpa. And if she didn't really think of all those things on her own she was still smart enough to hire or befriend someone who would. I don't think dear old Anna is all that savvy...but dumb?
> 
> Just a thought.....


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 14, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't think she's as dumb as everyone thinks she is. She was smart enough to convince a 90 year old billionaire to marry her and leave her millions in his will. She was smart enough to get her own TV show. She was smart enough to make a million dollar deal with TrimSpa. And if she didn't really think of all those things on her own she was still smart enough to hire or befriend someone who would. I don't think dear old Anna is all that savvy...but dumb?
> 
> Just a thought.....



And she's smart enough to drag the old geezer's foppish offspring all the way to the supreme court. That clown would have been better off just letting her have the money. I bet he never dreamed it would go this far. "Clear my name" my ass. That bastids going down and I hope AN flays him alive in court and then sues him to hell with the spoils.


----------



## mossystate (May 14, 2006)

Yeah..I was kind of hoping Anna N Smith would win...if only because the sone of the billionaire is such a huge prick..well...you know what I mean.

You cannot get as 'far' as she has without being smart..no way.Her smarts may be wrapped up in all kinds of shudder worthy moments..but..but

As for people being so upset with her not waving the fat acceptance flag...ummmm..did she ever claim she wanted to?Yeah, she got a deal with Lane Bryant, but this is the same store who has thin models on the walls of their stores..ok..last time I was there...so..who cares.

And..I think that many of the men here would not be so harsh, if she had remained big..or had gotten bigger...don't tell me there are no men who like big, dumb women...*L*


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 15, 2006)

mossystate said:


> You cannot get as 'far' as she has without being smart



Doesn't take a lot of smarts to take advantage of a senile lonely old man. Ambition, cruelty, and a bit of dumb luck, yes. Smarts, no.



> As for people being so upset with her not waving the fat acceptance flag



I didn't like her thin. Truth be known I have a deep seated hatred of white trash.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Okay. She's dumb. On the other hand, you have to admit she's hot. Honestly, I think she's been pretty mistreated by the media because she's not quite bright enough to fend for herself.



I admit nothing. She is a loud mouthed dumb drunken yob. Total turn off.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 15, 2006)

I still think she's a very lucky and pretty idiot.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 15, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Could anyone actually sit through an episode of her awful series?



Only when I was visiting my girlfriend's house. She had an unhealthy obssession with blonde bombshells and it thrilled her that a chunky one made it to reality TV. I thought the show sucked. Was she hot? For an FA's waif, maybe. Did I get turned on when I saw the show? Hell no. There's nothing that a superficial, burnt out, gold-digging drug addict can possibly do to get me to want to have sex with her.
She's attracted to money and she was able to get enough to keep people like Howard K Stern around to ensure that she always has some stashed away. And let the record show that I would not give her any slack if she were bigger. Like I said before, she's an embarrassment to women everywhere...fat or thin.

I'll stick with Lindsay Hollister.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Only when I was visiting my girlfriend's house. She had an unhealthy obssession with blonde bombshells and it thrilled her that a chunky one made it to reality TV. I thought the show sucked. Was she hot? For an FA's waif, maybe. Did I get turned on when I saw the show? Hell no. There's nothing that a superficial, burnt out, gold-digging drug addict can possibly do to get me to want to have sex with her.
> She's attracted to money and she was able to get enough to keep people like Howard K Stern around to ensure that she always has some stashed away. And let the record show that I would not give her any slack if she were bigger. Like I said before, she's an embarrassment to women everywhere...fat or thin.
> 
> I'll stick with Lindsay Hollister.



Lindsay Hollister??? Man, Curley Howard is a better role model than she is. Anna Nicole is a stumbling blonde, she is what she is but Lindsey gets paid money to pucker her face on cue and be an icon of the 'soft' fattie who'll take a boot the back without a peep. The only person empowered through her work is her checking account and the diet industry. No thanks.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 15, 2006)

In other words, we're still looking for a champion for fat acceptance in film and television. I'm well aware that Hollister has yet to portray a character that truly empowers big beautiful women. It's aggrivating for people like us to see some of the roles she's chosen, but as a fat actress in waif Hollywood, she unfortunately doesn't have many alternatives. When it comes to the lesser of two evils, I'd rather see her get attention as a geeky fat girl on _My Name is Earl_ than see her on a reality show that exploits her private life and makes her out to look like a strung out slob.

When's the last time Anna Nicole Smith appeared at NAAFA, by the way?


----------



## Tina (May 15, 2006)

Watching her show was like watching a train wreck in slo-mo. She seems to have no ethics or morals, she seemed high all the time, was bitchy and treated people awful at times, and also seemed like a lousy mother. I find no redeeming characteristics in the woman. But then, I also only know what I saw and do not know her, so I'm not saying she has none, just that they weren't apparent to me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2006)

Oh yes, just what the world needs now: another fat kid at band camp/little league/shady grove/the high school dance to teach the world how wrong it is to make fun of the simpering fat kid. At least 'Carrie' got to fry 'em all in the end but in the cliche typecast role, the fat kid dies and everybody is remorseful - but only after s/he's dead. *eyeroll* So empowering.

Anna Nicole Smith doesn't give a shit about you or me or anybody else for that matter. When she feels like it she loses weight, she gains weight, she drinks, she smokes, she swears, she'll snort Splenda if you line it up just right. Her characteristics are not admirable BUT she is who she is and makes no apology to anybody. When I see Lindsay Hollister my initial reaction is to feel sorry for her. I don't feel sorry for Nicole and for me personally that's preferable than to further perpetuate the meek lowly fat girl image in Hollywood and pretend its about empowerment.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 15, 2006)

In Hollister's defense, you'd probably see gas prices go down to $1.50 before you see her starring as a lead with a truly positive role (there are only so many John Waters' in Hollywood). If she wants to make money through film and television, then she'll have to check her ego at the door and take the bumps on the road. If your argument is that both of them are sell-outs to a degree, then I won't dispute that. However, I'm not attracted to trashy women. Anna Nicole Smith was practically INVITING people to point at her and laugh. America has very few fat female celebrities, and she was one of them. I cringe when I try to imagine how many people watched her show and said "look at that fat slob". That show set the fat acceptance movement back by ten years.
All of us here at Dimensions are familiar with Hollister and her work, but sadly, the rest of the country isn't. Once she builds her notoriety up to the likes of Roseanne, Kirstie Allie, or even the late Nell Carter (one of my personal favorites), I highly doubt that she'll be playing any more simpering fat kids.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 15, 2006)

I'm not out to beat up on Hollister. I'm an opera singer and I've played shit roles too so I know how it is. The best you can say about her is that she pays no attention to the naysayers. She wanted to be an actress and there she is, an actress. But I get uncomfortable when it seems people want to raise her up on their shoulders as being some kind of icon that signifies strides made on behalf of size acceptance simply because she's cute, visible and she gets work and she's not Anna Nicole. She's really just an actress with a niche. So is Anna Nicole Smith its just that you don't like her so that makes Lindsay better. 

I don't watch this show but I find more fat role models on American Idol than I've seen anywhere. The fat girls on that show always represent well and put in a good showing. They're not screaming, "Woo hoo, fat girls rule," and they're not self effacing either. Just naturals showing their true face without trying to replace one stereotype with another to compensate for bad press about fat people. Frenchie Davis is still going strong on Broadway.


----------



## mossystate (May 16, 2006)

Yeah...gag...Hollister makes my skin crawl with her deer in the headlights, 'acting'..I did not know who she was until I saw a thread about her on Dims...she has a dumb cow look to her...whooptiedoo(or how ever you spell it..heh)...I guess I have not seen her shine in any of the small roles I have seen her in..and her 'just' being fat is NOT enough....
Would it be great if every fat person only took roles we approved of...sure...but they are not required to make me feel ok...I agree with Lilly..

A.N. is smart...in that she gets what she wants..I do not admire her...I hate that she reproduced..


----------



## 1300 Class (May 16, 2006)

My opinion on Lindsay Hollister is reserved for I know zero about her and have never seen her in anything to my memory. Anna Nicole Smith is in the same league as Kirstie Allie in my opinion.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 16, 2006)

I never get to catch Hollister on ANY of her TV appearances (which frustrates me to no end), but for the time being, we'll all have to accept the fact that she's a type cast. Hollister is to fat girl roles as De Niro is to gangster roles. Again, hopefully that will change as she gains notoriety, but for now, this is what we'll have to deal with.
My point, though, is that you may not care for the roles she's casted for, but ultimately, she's doing a job. People who see her on TV will simply view her as an extra who is greatly suited for the character she's playing. They look at Anna Nicole Smith on her REALITY show, and say "look at this pig", and behold, 1001 new fat jokes are born, many revolving around her. She makes it easy for fat women to get kicked around...people remember her days as a Playboy centerfold and then see the incoherent bimbo that she was on her Anna Nicole Show. And, as we all know, people are quick to associate stereotypes with the masses...Anna Nicole Smith was basically confirming to the world that fat girls are lazy and helpless. 
All of a sudden she loses weight and becomes the poster girl for Trim Spa. People see her on the commercials with her hair and makeup done up nice, a nice evening gown, she's smiling and laughing and it looks like she's got her mojo back...and ya know EXACTLY what people were saying...
"Wow she looks SO much better since losing the weight!"


Another crushing haymaker to fat acceptance...thanks, Anna.


----------



## mossystate (May 16, 2006)

Ummmmmm...

I am an actual fat woman and I never looked to Smith to be a role model for fat women...and she never(to the best of my knowledge) said she wanted to be the flag bearer for fat acceptance.She was always a dizzy person..that is what men tend to LIKE in their centerfolds.

I saw Hollister in last weeks episode of Desperate Housewives.I CRINGED when I saw her.I realize her character was being accused of something she did not do, but sorry, she could have brought a LITTLE bit of outrage to the scene..even in just the set of her face.I noticed that the other teens in that scene were all sporting faces of.."Oh, Bree sure is a looney toon"..but not dopey Ms H,she simply showed me her lack of range( again, I hope to one day have her show me that she can act)

You like the way she LOOKS...fine..dandy...but you know what?..as a woman,I do not look at her any different than I do a A.N. Smith.She is just another woman that many men want to jump through certain hoops.The only difference is the poundage.

When you get to be a fat woman, then come talk to me about this..ok?..ok...:bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 16, 2006)

mossystate said:


> She was always a dizzy person..that is what men tend to LIKE in their centerfolds.



That's a stereotype. There is no one type or look men are attracted to. 



> When you get to be a fat woman, then come talk to me about this..ok?..ok...:bow:



That's like me saying "When you get to be a man, then you can talk to us about what men a supposed to like."


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 16, 2006)

Anna Nicole Smith may not have intended to wave the flag for fat girls across the country, but she DID model for Lane Bryant and was one of the VERY few world-reknown BBW celebrities, so there wasn't much choice in the matter. When Lindsay Hollister starts appearing in as many major magazines and tabloids as Smith does, then THAT'S when we'll be able to make a fair comparison. 

I happen to find both of them physically attractive, but I also tend to appreciate women who carry themselves well. Smith does not, and as one of America's few fat girl celebrities, I felt that her reality show was a disgrace to fat girls as well as herself. It's my belief that _The Anna Nicole Show_ had reopened the wounds that _Babes_, _Roseanne_, _Gimme a Break_, and _Thea_ had taken years to heal. Rosie O'Donnell doesn't help us out any more, either...she exposes her private life whenever she wants to make a political statement.


----------



## mossystate (May 16, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> That's a stereotype. There is no one type or look men are attracted to.
> 
> 
> 
> That's like me saying "When you get to be a man, then you can talk to us about what men a supposed to like."



Like I stated..TEND to like....


And..all I am saying is that I AM a LITTLE closer to the issue..of fat WOMEN...sheesh


----------



## mossystate (May 16, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Anna Nicole Smith may not have intended to wave the flag for fat girls across the country, but she DID model for Lane Bryant and was one of the VERY few world-reknown BBW celebrities, so there wasn't much choice in the matter. When Lindsay Hollister starts appearing in as many major magazines and tabloids as Smith does, then THAT'S when we'll be able to make a fair comparison.
> 
> I happen to find both of them physically attractive, but I also tend to appreciate women who carry themselves well. Smith does not, and as one of America's few fat girl celebrities, I felt that her reality show was a disgrace to fat girls as well as herself. It's my belief that _The Anna Nicole Show_ had reopened the wounds that _Babes_, _Roseanne_, _Gimme a Break_, and _Thea_ had taken years to heal. Rosie O'Donnell doesn't help us out any more, either...she exposes her private life whenever she wants to make a political statement.



I realize I am beating my head against a dead horse..lol..but...again....none of these fat women..WOMEN...are a disgrace to fat women..they are a disgrace to perhaps their families..to themselves..(not saying they are or they are not)

Fat women have to be 'allowed' to be themselves...good..bad...whatever..so would it be 
better if these fat women were exactly how YOU wanted them to be??

I can have the fantasy of seeing fat women who are happy with themselves(or getting there)..yes..but I have NO right to be so arrogant as to not see them as fully human...not just some tread for my tires.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 16, 2006)

How would I want them to be? Well, I was a fan of Rosie O'Donnell up until she had her daytime talk show. When you take a look at the roles she's taken over the years, not a single one of them was a simpering fat girl like Hollister or a target for ridicule like Smith. She played in comedies, but she wasn't the butt of the jokes. Nor did she take the Camryn Manheim route and say "wake up, I'm fat, and I'm on TV". She never defined herself by her weight, and the roles I've seen her in could easily have been filled by a smaller woman (like Betty Rubble, for example). Rosie's humor, talent, and confidence have never failed her. Then the talk show hit the air and she started attacking people in the media and the right wing, all while giving consistant shameless plugs for Elmo merchandise. It made me sick.

Roseanne is another good example. I can't really say that I was one of her regular viewers but I know that she never portrayed herself as an emotional charity case. Instead, she was a mother that had kids who dealt with REAL problems...not all the cutesy shit you normally see on television.


----------



## Chewingthefat (May 16, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I never get to catch Hollister on ANY of her TV appearances (which frustrates me to no end)
> 
> It's funny to me that you say you never see Lindsay in any of her appearances yet you jump on the bandwagon of calling her a "simpering fat girl". I'm not quite sure anyone on this thread has really seen the body of her work (pun intended). She has actually played strong characters, though at times they are put down or made fun of, that have stood up for themselves in the end. And in many of her episodes, a strong message of just how destructive fat bashing is stands out clearly. On other shows like My Name is Earl, Big Love, Joan of Arcadia, her roles had nothing to do with weight and weight wasn't even mentioned!
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 17, 2006)

Just because Hollister is fat doesn't mean that we shouldn't have objective opinions of her work, and in Bruceman's defense he actually likes Hollister and has been defending her here. It was I who pegged the phrase 'simpering fat girl' because that has been the impression left upon me after viewing her work. I'm sure she's a wonderful person but we'll have to agree to disagree on this one, my opinion has not changed.

Fat people have been doing daring things others are afraid to do for many years now: doctors, lawyers, politicians, performers, crime detectives. But just because they make an attempt, which is definitley admirable, doesn't mean that we should blindly laud their work if we think it's substandard. 





Chewingthefat said:


> UncannyBruceman said:
> 
> 
> > I never get to catch Hollister on ANY of her TV appearances (which frustrates me to no end)
> ...


----------



## FitChick (May 17, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I didn't like her thin. Truth be known I have a deep seated hatred of white trash.




Um, does that make you a racist then?


----------



## Jes (May 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> And she's smart enough to drag the old geezer's foppish offspring all the way to the supreme court. That clown would have been better off just letting her have the money. I bet he never dreamed it would go this far. "Clear my name" my ass. That bastids going down and I hope AN flays him alive in court and then sues him to hell with the spoils.


I just wish I had a live-in lesbian, like she had, on her show.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 17, 2006)

Chewingthefat said:


> It's funny to me that you say you never see Lindsay in any of her appearances yet you jump on the bandwagon of calling her a "simpering fat girl".



I was quoting the words of another forums member. I've only seen her _My Name is Earl_ appearance and I thought it was cute. Could have been taken by an actress of any size.

I would LOVE to see more of Hollister's stuff to better my arguments that she's a champ for people like us, but I just don't watch a lot of TV these days.


----------



## RedHead (May 17, 2006)

I think she is quite beautiful. I don't believe she is dumb at all; I believe that it's a total act for the media. I also believe that she has had a drug problem that has caused her to utter and do some of her more "interesting" moments.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 1, 2006)

I think she's extremely hot. I almost never watch TV but saw a few episodes of her show. The one with the eating contest at the Italian restaurant was awesome.

Now she's pregnant. She made a video about it on her website here in which she says:



> I'll be checking in and out periodically on the Web and I'll let you see me as I'm growing



http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/01/people.annanicolesmith.ap/index.html


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 1, 2006)

RedHead said:


> I think she is quite beautiful. I don't believe she is dumb at all; I believe that it's a total act for the media. I also believe that she has had a drug problem that has caused her to utter and do some of her more "interesting" moments.



I think she's very pretty. Until she opens her mouth... I agree that its probably an act but its just a huge turn off for me.


----------



## loves2laugh (Jun 1, 2006)

you know i was so proud that there was a fat beautiful woman on tv- but it killed me that she came off so stupid! what a disappointing role model. she really could have been greeat for teens with body image issues- oh well what can you do.


----------

